# What do you name your wine?



## jumby (Jun 19, 2015)

I am in the process of making a version of Dave's Dragon Blood with Mango, peach, pineapple, strawberry, apple and grapes. I am looking for a creative name for the label. Thoughts, ideas? btw, it appears that the end product is going be the color of the mangos and peaches. Perhaps a name incorporating the color????????


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 19, 2015)

You could name it after a child or spouse calling it Mary's blush or something like that. A Summer Night's Dream or Jumby's Creation. You can go on line and get idea's of different names and then personalize it for yourself.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 19, 2015)

The name you give a wine is as personal as the wine. Sometimes I am lazy and just call something mango-pineapple. Sometimes I go all out. It is yours call it what you like.

Someone I know from the wine club I went to called a strawberry wine be made Instant Panty Remover.


----------



## jumby (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm leaning towards "Golden Daze"....


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 19, 2015)

I make a lot of blends so when I find a commercial blend I like and I have the varietal wine components or reasonably close I give it that same name only change the name to Spanish. Here is a good example from 2012. Dueling Pistols is a commercial blend of 50/50 Cab Sauv and Syrah. Here is my version.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jun 19, 2015)

nice picture, Mike. I lived near Taos for 10 years and there is no where else I have lived that I saw lightening like I did just north of Taos. Something about those plains!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 19, 2015)

LOL yea, you wouldn't think at first that NM would have have a lot of lightening but we have the 2nd most lightening strikes by state. Only FL has more. 

Funny story. When I moved here from TX almost 30 years ago now I played a LOT of golf. First Summer me and a buddy were playing and a monsoon storm came rolling in with thunder and some lightening. I ignored it until a bolt of lightening hit no more than 50 feet away in a nearby tree. Me and my buddy ran 400yds to the club house in about 30 secs flat. I learned to respect the elements here quickly after that!


----------



## Greydog (Jun 23, 2015)

jumby said:


> I am in the process of making a version of Dave's Dragon Blood with Mango, peach, pineapple, strawberry, apple and grapes. I am looking for a creative name for the label. Thoughts, ideas? btw, it appears that the end product is going be the color of the mangos and peaches. Perhaps a name incorporating the color????????


 
I generally label mine according to the fruit or grape that it's made from. My Peach will be "Peach Perfection". I just bottled some concord grape/blackberry jam that I called Il Mio Paisano DeMarco. Named it for a great Italian friend I had in Vietnam. Haven't seen him since 1968 but we stay in touch. He told me his GrandPa used to make some excellent "**** Red' so I made this batch for my buddy. Will be sending him a couple 1.5 Liter bottles in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Greydog (Jun 23, 2015)

How about "Tropical Melange"? Sort of incorporates all the ingredients....and sounds sort of kinky for some reason!!


----------



## Rockets160 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Name suggestion*

How about Tropic Dragon?
Jeff


----------



## JohnT (Jun 24, 2015)

With all of those different fruits, how about...


Miranda's Mirage....


----------



## jumby (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks guys and gals! I'm leaning more towards "Golden Daze" now as I see how it's progressing. It's a beautiful golden color.


----------



## terroirdejeroir (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry, but I can resist. How about "Jumby Juice"?


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 30, 2015)

Summer's eve?


----------



## JohnT (Jul 1, 2015)

vernsgal said:


> Summer's eve?


 

No offense, but YUK!!!! 

It will make people think it tastes like watered down vinegar.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 1, 2015)

vernsgal said:


> Summer's eve?



It'll never be 'not so fresh' tasting, I'm sure.


----------



## vernsgal (Jul 1, 2015)

JohnT said:


> No offense, but YUK!!!!
> 
> It will make people think it tastes like watered down vinegar.


 I thought "clean" would come more to mind. What would make that come to mind so readily?lol


Boatboy24 said:


> It'll never be 'not so fresh' tasting, I'm sure.



I was thinking more sunset colors. lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 1, 2015)

JohnT said:


> No offense, but YUK!!!!
> 
> It will make people think it tastes like watered down vinegar.



I was thinking the exact same thing. http://www.summerseve.com/


----------



## vernsgal (Jul 2, 2015)

lol. ok I give up. I was looking at the dusk sky and seeing all the pinks and colors I thought it would be a good name but now that you implanted the other in my mind I have to agree it's probably not a good 1.
maybe I should have said summer twilight


----------



## JohnT (Jul 2, 2015)

vernsgal said:


> lol. ok I give up. I was looking at the dusk sky and seeing all the pinks and colors I thought it would be a good name but now that you implanted the other in my mind I have to agree it's probably not a good 1.
> maybe I should have said summer twilight


 

.... No, No... I think that it will work. I can see the label now.. A slender woman strolling through a field of wild flowers, wearing a sundress and a big, straw, summer garden hat...


----------



## jgmann67 (Jul 2, 2015)

Melange a'Trop - kinky and tasty at the same time.


----------



## jumby (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the thoughts! Here's what I went with,,,,


----------



## gratus_fermentatio (Sep 10, 2015)

Running with JohnT's idea, how about:
Carmen Miranda's Hat? You could even use an old photo of Carmen Miranda (and her hat) on your label, or not. Just a thought.
Regards, GF.


----------



## cnsfarms (Sep 11, 2015)

Taste it then match your thoughts not knowledge of ingredients to a name


----------

